# More Weird Things All Couples Fight About



## Blake Bowden (Oct 6, 2014)

So true!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 6, 2014)

Funny! I liked the UK shirts that the woman was wearing.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 9, 2014)

Absolutely hilarious. Not to be too controversial here but only speak about my own (state and church sanctioned) experience, gay folk like me who are monogamous, churchgoing, married folk and, yes, even Masons, encounter the same situations in domestic life. Except in my case (was it because we were both masculine men?) the very idea of a "decorative" (read: useless) towel in any of our three bathrooms would be considered dust-catching useless rubbish. Or, perhaps because we were both Northern New Englanders, priding ourselves on frugality and common sense, found it utterly ridiculous to keep anything that was not regularly laundered and confused proper hygiene when our guests had to make use of the "necessary rooms"? 

As a proper Yankee (no offense to our Southern and Texan Brothers or their wives/partners), the very idea of having anything in a bathroom that is not functional or merely for decoration but might LOOK functional (like the "decorative towel") would be seen as frivolous, less than frugal, and worse--if it DID get used, you'd have to waste water washing it afterwards. 

Don't get me stared on "decorative soaps". Long and short: if you can't use it, and your family isn't supposed to, and even your guests aren't supposed to, don't have it in your house! 

This really had me laughing out loud.


----------



## Bro.EJackson (Jan 8, 2015)

Too funny


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jan 8, 2015)

I my (not really humble) opinion, If you cannot afford to use and replace decorative soaps you should not buy them.


----------

